# rebuilding a Vermont intrepid 1



## lAURENT bEAUNIER (May 24, 2012)

I am looking for advice in rebuilding my Vermont intrepid 1. Having bought this stove second hand, i have found cracks and gaps in the cement holding the sides to the top and bottom. I decided to dismantle the unit to rebuild it with new cement and I am now wondering if cement alone is enough or if it also need gasket rope. Is the cement going to crack with heat? All the parts have been cleaned of all old cement and ready to reassemble. Any help would be most appreciated...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Laurent.

Do you have the stove manual? If so, they should have a diagram of the stove for you as a guideline. As for the gaskets, with a used stove it is almost always good to put new gaskets in. Especially check around the firebox door. Do the dollar bill test. On the old gaskets, look for places where smoke may have been leaking (discolored gasket). Good luck.


----------



## lAURENT bEAUNIER (May 24, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Welcome to the forum Laurent.
> 
> Do you have the stove manual? If so, they should have a diagram of the stove for you as a guideline. As for the gaskets, with a used stove it is almost always good to put new gaskets in. Especially check around the firebox door. Do the dollar bill test. On the old gaskets, look for places where smoke may have been leaking (discolored gasket). Good luck.


Thank you for the reply Dennis,
I have downloaded the diagram and there is no sign of using a gasket. It is the cast iron side panels with top and bottom that I have dismantled and found no sign of old gasket when it came apart... Wasn't sure if a previous owner may have dismantled it previously and omitted to replace gaskets when putting it back together? I guess I am questioning the strength of the fire cement when exposed to serious heat? I have replaced the door, flue and glass gaskets with new and used the Dollar bill test (with a piece of paper being in England Just have to put the old thing back together now and trust the fire cement
Thanks again and best regards
Laurent


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 24, 2012)

Laurent, the gaskets I was referring to would not be in the seams. No, for that just use the cement. Use good cement and worry not. If you can't get good stuff or not sure of it, contact Woodstock or order direct from them. http://woodstove.com/progress-hybrid Then click on Accessories/web store. You'll find the cement in tubes and it is good stuff.

EDIT:  You can also call Woodstock to ask about the cement if you need to. They will be happy to answer questions.


----------



## lAURENT bEAUNIER (May 24, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Laurent, the gaskets I was referring to would not be in the seams. No, for that just use the cement. Use good cement and worry not. If you can't get good stuff or not sure of it, contact Woodstock or order direct from them. http://woodstove.com/progress-hybrid Then click on Accessories/web store. You'll find the cement in tubes and it is good stuff.
> 
> EDIT: You can also call Woodstock to ask about the cement if you need to. They will be happy to answer questions.


 
That is great Thanks, I will check the link you have sent me for the stuff I need. I have two tubes of Stovax fire cement that should do the trick but i'll double check.
I am looking forward to getting the old thing back in use. I'll let you know how it goes.
Best regards


----------



## defiant3 (May 27, 2012)

lAURENT bEAUNIER said:


> That is great Thanks, I will check the link you have sent me for the stuff I need. I have two tubes of Stovax fire cement that should do the trick but i'll double check.
> I am looking forward to getting the old thing back in use. I'll let you know how it goes.
> Best regards


Laurent, also replace tie rods while rebuilding. You'll find reassembly much easier and the job should be good for like 10 years or so. Available from Woodman's Parts Plus in N.H. VERY nice little stove , by the way!


----------

